# There's a good chance.



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

_We might not be here in the spring as we were hoping. The business is in real trouble, bill wise. Everyone that bought gift certificates in the past, and have not used them i will call personally to refund your money. there is still one shop left out here for your tackle and supplies. Things are just not getting any better. I want to thank the few customers that did come in and spend money with us to try and keep us here. I will break the news to my wife when she gets off work shortly. Spent way too many nights praying.Thank you._


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

sorry to hear that. hope you have good endevers in the future... fm


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. It is tough in this economy especially when you lost the ice fishing season. You're in my prayers.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear..Times are tough enough and then the ice doesnt come. Good luck.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Very sorry to hear....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve never been in your shop. but as bad as i hate cold weather i hate to hear the warmer weather has caused you to be in trouble. i could have lived with the cold if it would have helped you or any bait shop stay in business.

you are in my prawers, i pray that something good comes out of this for you and your family.
sherman


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

*I have recieved some good news from the banks that have been giving me trouble. I may be able to stay in business . Also some of my closest customers have come to help. I want to thank you ALL for the prayers and thoughts. Thank you, Ron Slater*


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

maybe have an OGF day...offer some small incentive and get some guys in the door!!! we ALL need some gear with spring coming, weather we know it or not! just an idea...heck if just 20-30 showed up and spent $10 to $50 each, it could help some right? good luck! we all need bait shops and i hate wal-mart and the big stores!


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

You should seriously consider having an OGF incentive day. I'm not talking deep discounts either, but if you could motivate in 1/4th the customers that fish Portage on your site that would make for a very nice windfall for the shop.

There is a link somewhere about a community coming together to save there small General Goods Grocer. I'll do my best to make it down there as the years progresses.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

Once the money starts coming in again, I hope to become a sponsor of OGF, and then I will be able to post things for sale and many specials. Sandwiches and pop, and all kinds of cool things. I promise you all that better things are coming that I KNOW you will really like. Tournaments also, plus my guide trips. Thanks for your calls and advice guys. I honestly appreciate you all. Ron Slater


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

I saw that story on the news not to long ago. I thought that was so nice of everyone who helped that little hardware store stay open. I could only dream of something like that. I will be at the Niles tackle show Mar. 2nd, 3rd, and the 4th, and i will be doing the Bass Seminars on Stage. Finese Fishing. Thank You.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ive never been to your shop, i usually go to land big fish. As do most of the other guys i know. do you have a website? What species of lures do you specialize in? bass, panfish, bass saugeye, Or is it a little of everything? And 1 more thing where exactly is your shop?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

It's called a Cash Mob when people come together to help a small business.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

_I will certainly check this out. Thank you so much my friend._


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Never been to your location, but would love to help. Set a date and lets get the mob building. 



Evinrude58 said:


> It's called a Cash Mob when people come together to help a small business.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Beer:30 said:


> Never been to your location, but would love to help. Set a date and lets get the mob building.


I think Fox8 in Cleveland may have something to do with that....maybe.

I have seen them cover a Cash Mob. The airtime could help even more.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Ron, if there's anything I can do to help out just let me know. I know how you feel and the beating all us baitshop owners took this past year. I considered closing myself but decided to give it one last chance. Lets hope we'll make up last years losses this coming year, spring can't come soon enough. On a seperate note that will help out all small baitshops in the future. If there are certain lures, tackle, bait, beer, pop etc your local baitshop doesn't stock, just ask if they can get those items in stock so you have a reason to partonize thier store. We can't buy everything on the market, but will try our best to get your repeat business...........Mark


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

I just emailed fox 8 today. I sure hope they will be able to help us. Hopefully on Feb. 25th. Saturday.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

let me know when your sale/cash mobs sposed to be.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

Hopefully Feb. 25th. Saturday. thank you so much.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks Mark. I really hope things get better real soon for ALL of us.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

I am hoping for Feb. 25th on a Saturday. Thanks my friend.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

yes Ron please keep us all updated.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Awww thats a shame. I hate seeing bait and tackle shops go. Not many guys are fishin this year and the guys that are aren't makin it out much. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't usually get out that way to much, let alone to go fishing. The wife and I will take the drive out this weekend and do a little shopping. We normally go to Marks. But after following this thread its defiantly worth the trip. No offense Mark.

Patrick & Pattie


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey , all you guys going to wingfoot for the tourney tomorrow. Why don't you stop by and spend a little bit there. Your going to be in the area. Everyone needs something wether you need it or not. I never been able to go in a bait shop without spending something. Remember guys leave the credit cards at home he needs a cash flow not to have to loose more money paying other bank fees for credit card members.


----------



## paxpax2008 (Oct 26, 2010)

Man I HATE to hear that another small business is going down. My prayers are with you and I hope things work out. Here is my 2 cents have you tried YouTube? I know the guys over at Gone Fishin are on YouTube all the time and it seem that they are aways busy. I was just in there the other day and they are expanding there shop and inventory. Maybe give them a call I am sure they would give you some hints on what is working for them they are good guys. 

Here is the link to the Youtube video 

http://youtu.be/cHRQA1NS7Yc

fight fight fight we need the small business guy around !!!!


----------



## leetonia2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Could use a few things how do I get there from Salem?


----------

